# Image verification



## Cracker Jack

Has this ever happened to you?  To me, it does, very often.  I don't know the logic behind this ''innovation.''  Usually, before starting a thread, I do advanced search.  I rely on it most of the time since it is for me the most reliable search in the forum.

It may have its purpose.  However, sometimes, it could be annoying.  It seems like a signing-up to an email group or opening a new email account.  Sometimes, the letters and digits are slanted that you have to tilt your head.  There are occasions wherein the characters overlap and it becomes difficult to decipher one from the other.  It may be time-consuming.  

At first, I thought, it only happens when I use my unit.  But I tried using internet cafes and university libraries and the same thing happens.  Is there any explanation for image verification?


----------



## Patriccke

I think it happens when and only when you are not logged in


----------



## Cracker Jack

Patriccke said:


> I think it happens when and only when you are not logged in


 
It also occurs even though I am logged in.


----------



## maxiogee

It has never, ever, happened to me.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

It may occur to everyone but only when you're not logged in and try a search. I guess this is to avoid a non-human being (let's call it a computer, of course programmed by a human...) do many searches one after the other that would slow down this server. It's very useful indeed.


----------



## cuchuflete

It prevents computer programs from copying the database of the forums.  I have only seen it when registering.  Does it also appear when you are logged in and doing a search?


----------



## Cracker Jack

cuchuflete said:


> It prevents computer programs from copying the database of the forums. I have only seen it when registering. Does it also appear when you are logged in and doing a search?


 

Thanks cuch.  Before, it used to happen even if I was logged in.  But now everything is ok since I switched ISP.  I think it has something to do with the security of the line for my benefit.


----------



## cuchuflete

I just tested.
1. Logged out
2. Clicked Search and typed a word to search for
3. Got a screen asking for the numbers/letters in the image.

4. Logged in again
5. Clicked Search, typed the same word
6. Got a result...No request for image verification.


----------

